# finally got here !!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## keving4099 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi its been a while but finally took the plunge and moved out on july 14th moved to torreta 2 in torrevieja feelings of excitment,worry not knowing if its going to work out for me and my family a real rollercoaster of emotioins especially for the wife and ten year old,the baby who was 1 yesterday really struggled with the heat the first week but after 2 weeks she really started to settle,been coming to torrevieja for about 5 years every year for 4-6 weeks but now i really understand the need to speak the laungage ie. the next door neighbors are really nice and spanish very friendly and always try to talk to us the embaressment of not being able to speak their laungage is killing meand makes me more determend to learn the laungage,there has already been difficult moments just getting the internet set up was a real handlng but there is one thing i have already picked up getting frustrated doesnt help just chill a little and go with it,more handling to come have to get the 10 year into school had thought about trying to put him into las culturas but someone on the urb said he may be to young?any ideas anyone please enjoying the weather not the mozzie bites but i have a good feeling about spain hopefully if we all try to integrate and learn the spanish way of life we will be accepted and be happy.ps if anyone cah advise about the school situation that would be great my son would be going into his last year of primary school in september and is 11 on jan 13th thanks kev


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

keving4099 said:


> Hi its been a while but finally took the plunge and moved out on july 14th moved to torreta 2 in torrevieja feelings of excitment,worry not knowing if its going to work out for me and my family a real rollercoaster of emotioins especially for the wife and ten year old,the baby who was 1 yesterday really struggled with the heat the first week but after 2 weeks she really started to settle,been coming to torrevieja for about 5 years every year for 4-6 weeks but now i really understand the need to speak the laungage ie. the next door neighbors are really nice and spanish very friendly and always try to talk to us the embaressment of not being able to speak their laungage is killing meand makes me more determend to learn the laungage,there has already been difficult moments just getting the internet set up was a real handlng but there is one thing i have already picked up getting frustrated doesnt help just chill a little and go with it,more handling to come have to get the 10 year into school had thought about trying to put him into las culturas but someone on the urb said he may be to young?any ideas anyone please enjoying the weather not the mozzie bites but i have a good feeling about spain hopefully if we all try to integrate and learn the spanish way of life we will be accepted and be happy.ps if anyone cah advise about the school situation that would be great my son would be going into his last year of primary school in september and is 11 on jan 13th thanks kev


wow!!

school then - I just looked at the website for the school & it looks like a primary school - so your son would be the right age - if he was born in 2000 he will be age-appropriate for the year before last of primary (year 5 of 6), although whichever school he goes to might hold him back a year to give him a chance with the language


you need to get signed on the residents list & get NIE's for all of you, then onto the padron before you can do anything about school, so get that sorted if you haven't already

then get yourselves to the Ayuntamiento to tell them you need a school place & they will tell you what paperwork you need & which school your son will go to. You might find that you have to wait until September though - a lot of offices shut down in August. 

Good luck!


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

your friendly neighbours speaking to you is a huge bonus. you'll find that you retain more of what is being spoken to you than you would if you tried to learn with books/tapes etc.:ranger:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hi,
Glad you made it and hope things work out. Like most things, if you doa search on the forum I know there is loads of info about signing on at schools so look for education, matricula, primary schools etc.


----------

